# Haynie 21 vs tranSport 21ls



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I was wanting some info on which boat wouuld be better for the galveston / trinity bay complex the Haynie 21 or the TranSport xlr8 21ls and the price difference between the two ?? Also recommendations on what hp outboard to go with. I will be going sith suzuki.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

ts w/ 150hp


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

thundertrout you think the 150 will push it fine ? The TranSport is what i am leaning towards but the Hanie looks pretty nice too. I just hear nothing but good things about the tran and fish in a friends several times a month and i just love it...


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

XLR8 but put at least 200 hp on back. The Haynie is also excellent but you don't need a tunnel anywhere in the Galveston area. The only thing a tunnel will do for you in Galveston is suck gas and speed.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark.. so you dont think a 175 would be enough ?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

jmack said:


> thanks mark.. so you dont think a 175 would be enough ?


Not really. The hull is made for speed and undergunning the hull takes that advantage away. Regardless of the power you choose, a tunnel Haynie will be much less efficient than an XLR8. If it were my XLR8, I would put a 250 Optimax on and cruise at 55 mph all day while getting 5 mpg.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

So if i did go 250 you would go Optimax over Suzuki 250ss ?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Wading Mark said:


> XLR8 but put at least 200 hp on back. The Haynie is also excellent but you don't need a tunnel anywhere in the Galveston area. The only thing a tunnel will do for you in Galveston is suck gas and speed.


Mark,
I think Chris is making the 21 in a pad boat now. Z21 maybe??!
Cut down the sides, and you have a really efficient hull that will boogie!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

i'm going to go with the Tran but now i dont know if i should power with merc or zuki.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been really happy with my Yamaha. If I was buying a new rig from Tran, I'd go with a Suzuki. They rig them in houhse and are most familiar with how each model matches up with their hulls.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

jmack said:


> So if i did go 250 you would go Optimax over Suzuki 250ss ?


Absolutely. More power, same efficiency, much lighter, and cheaper. I don't think Suzuki 250SS can beat any performance aspect of the 250 Optimax other than noise. I have a good friend who put the 250SS on an XLR8 and quickly went back to Optimax.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

bout how much cheaper are they ?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Chris is making the Z21, pad style boat. Flat boogies with a 225 opti and has the great Haynie ride. I have a 21T Haynie with a 150 Opti and love it, the rough water ride is phenomenal, not sure about pricing on the Z21, mine ran around 32K fully rigged. Power Pole, Trim Tabs, Jackplate, GPS and all the other goodies one needs


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

jmack said:


> bout how much cheaper are they ?


Depends on who you buy it from, but probably a couple of thousand.


----------



## ccg (May 12, 2006)

you will love the tran, i do mine,here a couple pics


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

ccg how fast will she run ? That is exactly what i want but without the yemaha. I have a yamaha 150 trp on my current boat and its a dang good motor but i'm going with suzuki or merc.


----------



## ccg (May 12, 2006)

i've had it at 67 w/3 guys and 60 gal of fuel in mansfield last yr. i've never run it w/just me too see what she will do


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

In all of the debates on this forum concerning the comparison of one boat to another, I have yet to see much emphasis placed on the differences in construction materials. For example, it is my understanding that the Tran boats are 100% composite, while the Haynie boat is wood overlain with fiberglass. Having owned a 97 Shoalwater Laguna, I know that whenever you put a screw into the floorboard of my boat, you will hit some wood. Since that is the case, would it not be much better to have a 100% composite boat than take the chance of getting rotten wood in your boat. My personal choice would be to go with the newer technology and the 100% composite boat.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

if the wood is glassed right it will last forever, and is lighter than composite. both are good boats I would drive both and see who could give me the best deal. Also I would go with a big proXS merc.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

flats man said:


> if the wood is glassed right it will last forever, and is lighter than composite. both are good boats I would drive both and see who could give me the best deal. Also I would go with a big proXS merc.


I do not know which composite Tran is using, however, I would suspect that Nida-Core is lighter and stronger than any so called "100 year wood."


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

What is the difference between a 200 hp, 225hp and a 250 hp performance wise and price wise ? I know these are questions i could ask the dealer but i want as much info and feed back as i can get before i go up there.


----------



## ccg (May 12, 2006)

when i was looking at the yamaha's, seems like each were like 1k apart or so


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

jmack said:


> What is the difference between a 200 hp, 225hp and a 250 hp performance wise and price wise ? I know these are questions i could ask the dealer but i want as much info and feed back as i can get before i go up there.


Probably 10-15 mph between 200 and 250, heavily depending on the prop and weight distribution aboard. If you look at Mercury, all of the big-block Optimax engines are the same weight so draft won't be any different.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

heres what you want!!! Dont go black though! Im running galveston and we dont two of the same boats in the same bay.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Cole, what kind of efficiency are you seeing?


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

avg 4.8 mpg per smartcraft and garmin. get around 3.6 mpg at 55 to 60. at 30 to 35 get about 5.5


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

My father's Haynie 21' has the tunnel and is not much use, its a v bottom so its going to draw water. 

Haynie and Tran make good boats and might be a matter of where you get it serviced. Tran is a dealer for Suzuki and Honda, Chris leans toward Mercs, but sells and services other motors.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Man thats a fine boat !! Cole where do you get it serviced ?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Definitely 2 stroke, and I vote for Merc. Make a list of the pros and cons of Suzuki 250SS vs Merc Pro XS 250. The only thing I think the Suzuki wins is noise which matters 0 to me personally.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

*250ss*

Also the suzuki does not burn any oil, which after running 2strokes for years is very nice just checking it every once in a while. And the suzuki is much more reliable and has 6yrs. of warranty. You don't have to worry about the blowing the powerhead when you run it all day at 6200RPMs. As far as speed the suzuki is comparable, maybe the merc has a slight edge, but with our XLR8 we still get 68+ with a tournament load. The merc is lighter, but I can still get out of the hole in knee deep water. All this being said if I were to go back to a 2stroke it would be Merc all the way.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Has anyone seen an XLR8 2100LS with any sort of raised console?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't really see how the Suzuki is more reliable than the Mercury. Maybe past 1500 hrs. we'll see a difference but that claim is pretty baseless. Mercury tests their engines for tens of thousands of hours before release so they don't have a repeat of the early Optimax fiasco. A lot of engine problems we hear about (from any brand) are clearly from owner abuse.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*Performace question?*



Rhettfish said:


> As far as speed the suzuki is comparable, maybe the merc has a slight edge, but with our XLR8 we still get 68+ with a tournament load.


What kind of performance are you XLR8 guys running the 250 Pro XS or 250 Racing XS with a "Tournament Load", not "Running light on a perfect day type Load". I'm curious about the two motors. Thanks.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Both boats and motors are like splitting hairs. They are all great. Personally, I'd go with what dealer you can trust for service. Good service goes along way. Where I live, it would be Haynie and Mercury due to Chris's Marine in Aransas Pass.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

It was my understanding the LS ran 74-76 mph with the 250 Pro XS. I heard the LS ran 68 with the Suzuki SS with a 4 blade Powertech prop. May get more out of it running a new Suzuki prop or a Merc prop. I have the 2280 XLR8 with a 300 Yamaha and I am getting 68 with a Merc Rev 4 prop.


----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

I just got the 21LS with a 250 Yamaha - I running a 24P 4blade Powertech and getting about 69 MPH with full load (2 guys, 55 gals, gear). I'm only getting 5500 RPMS so I think I might get better with the next prop.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Go to 24P 3 Blade and that may be the ticket.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Run a Merc Bravo One and your speed should get better than the PT but your holeshot may suffer a little


----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the prop advice. I've run about 5 or 6 props and the one I mentioned was the best. I think I'll stick with it, mainly because of the great hole shot, and eventually take the boat to Baumanns and let them optimize it. 69 MPH is plent for me for now.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

if you decide to go with tran i will make you a deal on a 250 pro xs nobody can beat me on price on a merc and i will work with you on all aspects as far as speed we are getting 77 on the 23ls we build @ haynie we do use wood in our boats but it is not <plywood> it is boat panel more expensive then composite and way more stronger, just look @ a 6 month old composite boat lots of stress cracks thats why mr haynie will not let us use composite he has used this panel for many years and you dont see any rot are cracks?we do build a 21 pad boat we have one with a 225 etech 65mph and have anoyther w 150 optimax 54mph and Kevin Akin is getting the third one 250 pro xs should be a solid 70 mph boat anyway you go they are both bad a-- boats hope i get to race one this weekend in the red fish series?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I didnt know Haynie had a pad boat... Can you post some pics or email them to [email protected] ? What kind of warranty does Haynie offer ?


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

The pics of the first Z21 are on the site under haynie


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

That boat just don't look right with a E-bomb on the back bro!!

I don't know if I will ever give up my 21T, but that 21 pad boat is bad [email protected]@


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Chris i could see were pics of the bigfoot and the 21 t


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

jmack,
Here you go.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=163674&highlight=z21


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

my console is 40" from floor to top everone else's is 36", that ive seen. reason i did it was i like standing with the wheel about rib height level, real comfortable and is an excellent wind block. But as far as any raised platforms, no havent seen any.


----------



## scoot (Jun 15, 2006)

I was at the Tran dealership about a month ago and Donny wasn't real motivated about a raised platform. He said it was no problem to raise the console up to I think 8". 21' xlr8 ls test drive was nice but the weather was beautiful too. I am going to go see Chris at Haynie and check out his 23' bigfoot before making a decision, but what I have seen with Tran definetly keeps him in contention.


----------

